# From choir singer to soprano



## test (Sep 17, 2015)

Here in Norway probably a third of all girls/women have been, or sings in a chorus. One of them was Sissel Kyrkjebo. From the choir to duets with people like Plácido Domingo and José Carreras and many more. From amature to pro

Sissel Kyrkjebo with choir in the old days (Norwegian christmas song. 'Large star' song about the christmas star)





Sissel Kyrkjebo - O Mia babbino


----------

